# Rooney & Ronaldo!



## slg (May 6, 2005)




----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

:lol: :lol:

They say he is full of tricks.


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

Dont know if that is better or worse than the pensioner he paid.


----------



## slg (May 6, 2005)

He's glad it's Ronaldo rather than Ronaldhino! :roll: Especially with those gnashers


----------



## thejepster (Mar 29, 2005)

Wallsendmag II said:


> Dont know if that is better or worse than the pensioner he paid.


Isn't Ronaldo was a little young for Shrek?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

:lol: Our two best players as well :lol:


----------

